# Affection during morning worship



## saintandsinner77 (May 1, 2011)

Just want to know what people's thoughts are concerning couples showing affection during morning worship. Specifically, what do you think about a couple engaging in multiple short kisses throughout the message? Distracting, totally appropriate, or somewhere in between?


----------



## seajayrice (May 1, 2011)

Wow, this is teed up high, you must be jesting


----------



## Edward (May 1, 2011)

Visitors or members?


----------



## saintandsinner77 (May 1, 2011)

No jesting here- either/ or- visitors and/or members. Interesting...so many views, but no one has posted their answer...I'm assuming people have an opinion on this...


----------



## Berean (May 1, 2011)

saintandsinner77 said:


> Distracting, totally appropriate, or somewhere in between?



Totally inappropriate. Multiple short kisses? Take it outside. Why were they even there? Insulting to the preacher and other congregants.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (May 1, 2011)

I'm thinking multiple kisses....


----------



## JoyFullMom (May 1, 2011)

Inappropriate and what a shame each of them are distracting the other from worshipping the Lord.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (May 1, 2011)

Good point Berean...I mean, out of respect for the house of God and the preacher, you'd think people would refrain from lovey-dovey behavior until they get home, especially since our minds should be focused on the words preached and on Jesus Christ. Ok, so you are madly in love with each other, great. But keeping your lips apart for an hour so that each individual can focus on the Lord and so that others are not distracted seems pretty obvious...

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

I agree JoyfulMom


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 1, 2011)

Inappropriate.


----------



## Edward (May 1, 2011)

My answer would differ depending on their status. If they are members, a visit from the pastor and an elder would be in order. It's a question of appropriate discipline.

If they are seekers who don't know how to behave in church, the church leadership should identify a suitable couple to lovingly disciple them. 


And since I didn't answer the original question - inappropriate.


----------



## he beholds (May 1, 2011)

weird. who would WANT to kiss eachother during church?? i'm totally ok with an arm around the shoulder, but i think that's probably about it. 
well, i think my daughter has kissed me in church, but she's three...


----------



## VictorBravo (May 1, 2011)

Inappropriate. Not in good order. I think most people agree.

But for some reason this short thread seems to invite inappropriate responses.

So, Thread Closed.


----------

